

Boys found alive after 50 days at sea - bakbak
http://beta.ca.news.yahoo.com/given-dead-50-days-adrift-sea-3-teens.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Yes, it's a fantastic story, but why is it specific to hackers or
entrepreneurs as opposed to the general populace?

Flagged.

